

The Great Unicorn Hunt - celticbadboy
https://www.jeremymorgan.com/blog/programming/the-great-unicorn-hunt/

======
dkarapetyan
Here's my take on this as a programmer. I hate saying I'm a Rails programmer,
Django programmer, Python programmer, C# programmer, or in general X
programmer. First of all because anyone who says they're an X programmer is
usually terrible and second because it is not an accurate description.

Programmers solve problems with computers and computing devices. The language
or framework that is used is completely irrelevant. Well, it's not completely
irrelevant but it is damn near close. If you're not a good problem solver then
no framework or programming language can save you. So really companies should
be hiring generalist problem solvers and then teaching them to program if
necessary. The problem is that most people don't hold this viewpoint and
instead look for programmers that have been doing .NET or Enterprise Java
programming for X years and then looking around and wondering why they can't
find anyone. That and most of the things mentioned in the article.

------
dang
Sockpuppet votes are not ok here. Please don't.

